# Hey guys



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Hope everyone is doing well, had to give myself a much-needed break from forum posting. Sorry I haven't replied to a lot of threads, life got in the way. Everything's great on my end.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good to see you back.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks, Camel, it's nice to be back. I have A LOT of threads to read


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Welcome back TG!

If it was a boyfriend I hope he was good to and for you.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

haha Paul, thanks! I've been happily married for almost 15 years  Hope you're doing well too.
Just took on a lot more work, went back to Kamchatka and a few other familiar places for a bit, it was good for the soul.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Welcome back. You do travel to some exotic places.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well that's better than a boyfriend anyway. Did you bring back any news from the "other side" of the Northern hemisphere to share?

Recharging ones "spiritual" batteries makes everything feel better. It's good to focus on what is truly important.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks, I thought only tropical places were seen as "exotic"  Was just going home.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Long time, no see. Great to have you back. I've wondered how you were doing. Glad you are OK.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Did you bring back any news from the "other side" of the Northern hemisphere to share?


I decided not to go to Ukraine this time. Went mostly to Far East/Siberia, saw a lot of relatives, got scolded for not visiting enough, ate too much, drank too much, everyone was trying to force-feed me lol.. But was able to go camping and fishing for a bit, took up meditation and trying hard to be patient with yoga. Siberia is a very different place now 

Totally agree about recharging "spiritual" batteries.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Long time, no see. Great to have you back. I've wondered how you were doing. Glad you are OK.


Thanks, RN, I'm glad you're still here


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mighty glad to see your smiling face back on here.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Mighty glad to see your smiling face back on here.


Thanks so much, good to "see" you too.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice to see ya again TG. Good to hear all is well with you.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy says Hey! :icon_smile:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Howdy.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

about time you got back. I will have been happily married for 30 years on the 26th of this month. Congratulations. Now get back to work and Ban Mish. She's been running buck wild since you left.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Welcome back,its always good to go visit family.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I thought you'd packed up and slipped out without so much as a "see ya".
Welcome back!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks so much guys, so nice to be back, I missed everyone here.



Kauboy said:


> I thought you'd packed up and slipped out without so much as a "see ya".
> Welcome back!


haha I'm not much into official goodbyes or heavy drama, I always eventually come back


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

There goes the neighborhood.
You've missed everyone? 
Most of the good ones are gone.
Thanks to you.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Welcome back.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome home.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

BagLady said:


> There goes the neighborhood.
> You've missed everyone?
> Most of the good ones are gone.
> Thanks to you.


Mic drop.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes, blame me for everything.
I'm a big girl, I can take it but I'm tired of the drama and the whining.

I'm here because I can contribute to many topics here.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

You are here because of the power trip.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm not sure what you're trying to say here. I'd like to stay and contribute, I have already asked to be taken off the admin/mod staff, which will happen shortly. I'm simply not interested in drama.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I like reading your material. Don't listen to the haters...People leave let them ^^. Welcome back


Edit: Grammar...I'm lazy, but trying not to be.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

That's the first good news I've heard today. Some people should never be in a position of authority.
Obama is one, and you are another. 
You want to contribute??
How about you start by learning the consequences of your actions, and accepting responsibility for those actions.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> I like reading your material. don't listen to the haters...people leave let them ^^. welcome back


They did'nt leave. They got banned because the power went to her head. You can only back stab some folks once.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Yes, blame me for everything.
> I'm a big girl, I can take it but I'm tired of the drama and the whining.
> 
> I'm here because I can contribute to many topics here.


I don't blame you for a single, solitary thing! I am very glad to see you back and have missed your great posts!

As RPD said, WELCOME HOME!!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Welcome back from the peanut gallery.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BagLady said:


> They did'nt leave. They got banned because the power went to her head. You can only back stab some folks once.


LAdy, I remember it well. There were those who either could not or would not behave. That's all there was to it.

Not going to rehash all of that crap, and I really don't want this trash talk to poison the well, here, but there is no reason to blame the behavior of others on the moderator who did her job well.

I miss those who left, but I was also sorely disappointed in how they decided to behave.

TG doesn't deserve this.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

BagLady said:


> They did'nt leave. They got banned because the power went to her head. You can only back stab some folks once.


I understand what happened and watched it. Some people need to be banned as a discipline. It is not my fight, all I am saying is if they wanted to be a constructive part of this forum they could have come back after the ban. They chose to leave.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> LAdy, I remember it well. There were those who either could not or would not behave. That's all there was to it.
> 
> Not going to rehash all of that crap, and I really don't want this trash talk to poison the well, here, but there is no reason to blame the behavior of others on the moderator who did her job well.
> 
> ...


If anyone does deserve it, she does.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Welcome back! 

I missed something along the way. Most likely it wasn't worth noting.  

You've been happily married for 15 years that's awesome. What about the rest of the time?!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> LAdy, I remember it well. There were those who either could not or would not behave. That's all there was to it.
> 
> Not going to rehash all of that crap, and I really don't want this trash talk to poison the well, here, but there is no reason to blame the behavior of others on the moderator who did her job well.
> 
> ...


What about the Inor's? I find it especially hard to believe that Mrs Inor would misbehave.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> If anyone does deserve it, she does.


IF anyone deserves it, it is those who couldn't behave and thought the forum was their own playground and they could do as they wanted.

As I said, I'm not going to argue this, and I'm not going to put up with those who are butt hurt from last summer and are looking to stir up a bunch of crap.


----------



## OSOKILL (Jun 4, 2012)

OK two are gone for a couple months because they didn't know when to keep their big mouths shut. and I will continue handing out vacations to anyone that wants to join them.

for the record. you can blame TG if you must but when the truth comes out.... which it is about to.... I am the one that bans most everyone on this forum. if you are disruptive you can expect me to be the one waving goodbye to you. the mods here look at you all as family but I do not. I don't talk to you all day to day so I unlike them do not know most all of you. I appreciate what you all bring to the forum and I learn a lot from it. but anyone that is disruptive no matter who they are will find themselves headed out the door. 

as for the former mods there is a HUGE rule that what is said in the staff area stays in the staff area PERIOD. if you remember her.... ummm ... "other" was privy to this info and HE is the one that cause both to no longer be here. and yes that was me too. 

so the bottom line is if you try to stir up old BS like baglady and sparkyprep just did you too will get a vacation!!! this subject is CLOSED no ifs, ands, or buts.

Rick

now then welcome back TG I sincerely hope you don't allow a few.... (enter your own descriptive here) .... to chase you off you have always been a very very good moderator.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Good times! :joyous:


So how bout them Tigers ?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Good times! :joyous:
> 
> So how bout them Tigers ?


44-44 and 9 games back in the AL Central, I guess they are just pacing themselves?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Phillies are looking good. HA!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> The Phillies are looking good. HA!


Yup. Hangin' right in there with my Red Sox.
And the Cubs (my other team) have been no worse that third place in the Central Division all year!!! That means all the tin foil predictions about the end of the world are about to come true!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Hah! The Cubbies? They ever win the World Series....or even sniff it, we are all doomed. I spent many an afternoon in the bleachers watching them while I should have been in school.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Hah! The Cubbies? They ever win the World Series....or even sniff it, we are all doomed. I spent many an afternoon in the bleachers watching them while I should have been in school.


1908 was the last time the Cubs won the World Series.
I'm a Red Sox fan because (a) my Dad was, and (b) I hate the Yankees.
My Dad was born (1918), lived his whole life, and died (2000) without ever seeing his beloved Red Sox win the World Series. He never gave up hope, and he taught me a lot about perseverance.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yup. Hangin' right in there with my Red Sox.
> And the Cubs (my other team) have been no worse that third place in the Central Division all year!!! That means all the tin foil predictions about the end of the world are about to come true!


I must admit that in my short and mediocre career, if I hit a long foul ball, being the idiot that I am, more than once I emulated Carlton Fisk's 1975 World Series Home Run. One time I got benched, Coach accused me of not taking the game seriously. We were getting our butts kicked...and I fouled out but did the Carlton Fisk dance. It was one of many times I had to rake the field after the game!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy, we were both typing at the same time. To see why I love the Red Sox, look at the post above yours.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I saw then edited my post! Good story RPD. 

I would go to sleep at nights in South Alabama with a Crystal Radio (remember those?) listening to KMOX in St Louis and The Cards. How in the world a 5 dollar home built radio picked up an AM station hundreds of miles away beats me?

But the Braves were the regional team but Lord, they had some bad teams. Then WTBS and WGN changed the media "game" so to speak regarding baseball coverage and the Cubs and Braves became nationwide beloved teams.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I to this day, hope against hope, that the Cubs will one day...........


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I could talk baseball all day. But watching games has become agonizing. Radio is the way to go now.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I actually have an Officially Licensed Cubs baseball cap.
I wear it on special occasions.
Like if the Cubs finish the season with a .500 average.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I could talk baseball all day. But watching games has become agonizing. Radio is the way to go now.


I enjoy baseball on the radio. When I listen to a game, if I close my eyes I can see myself as a scared kid 10,000 miles from home, in a dangerous place, and remember that feeling of normalcy that Armed Forces Radio brought in an abnormal world.

Yes, I love the American Flag, and baseball.


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

Welcome back TG


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Well,this thread sure went to base-brawl.:stick:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Is baseball the game where you hit the ball and then get tackled?!
Good fun. I always enjoy the aces!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Is baseball the game where you hit the ball and then get tackled?!
> Good fun. I always enjoy the aces!!


I don't know about that but this is a primer about something we call football in case you wanted to know;


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

TG, welcome back. I enjoyed your posts and found them informative. The drama part? Always miss the fun (kidding), and find the self destruction of some to be sad. I suspect it's not their first time though.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Welcome back TG. I have always enjoyed your posts, can't wait for you to get back at it.

Everyone should meditate. (claps with one hand for her) Yay!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'm late to the party but good to see you posting again - welcome back, TG!


----------

